# July 13' COTM Winner Vinny



## Vinny (Apr 4, 2013)

So when do I receive prize?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Vinny said:


> So when do I receive prize?


Beautiful Cruze you have yourself sir. A job well done.  :goodjob:


----------



## Evo69 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work! Lookin good.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

These Cali boys sure know how to pimp out their rides


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations Vinny.
Now get that tune!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

